# Redfin Perch Q's



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking at a bit of "sport" fishing outside trout season and thinking to target Redfin Perch.
Realise Redfin are a pest and must be dispatched so think it would be doing everybody a favour.
Q. How good are they to eat ?
Q. What rig is best if actally targeting them ?
Q. Are you allowed to fish for them outside normal inland fishing season ?
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

redfin :
rod 2/4 kg 
fluro or braid 4lb
z man softplastics 2.5 inch ( any colour works well )
very yummy to eat ,very hard job to scale redfin ,most people fillet them . reciepies on the internet 
cast at the egde of the water ,look for sunken trees ,rocks reeds etc . most of my redfin fishing is done in shallow water from 10 cm to 6 feet of water you can go deeper if you want to .

baits : worms ,maggot , live small fish around 3cm no bigger (check with fisheries if small live baits are allowed to be used on your waterways ). i tend to float fish when bait fishing for redfine . float ,2 hooks ,then the sinker on the bottom 2,3 gram floats . pencil type floats work best fo me .

hardbody lures : i dont use them loose to many in the snags and i found harder to cacth redfin with ,softys all the way .

im glad to share my info


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't tried this but it's worth a look






I've always filleted and skun them just not like above - and they are go to eat


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

cheaterparts said:


> I haven't tried this but it's worth a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was defiantly worth a look. I gave up catching them because i was having to much trouble cleaning them and filleting them. Good find.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Very yummy.

Just fillet and skin. Easy as.


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Catch 'em any time you like. Some like it hot, but I've always done better in the winter.

They are a schooling fish, so if you catch one there are probably more around, often of a similar size. If you're fishing with someone else (or some else is nearby and looks helpful), once you catch one others will often follow it in. Chuck out another SP, lure etc. to the following fish, land the first, and repeat.


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

Redfin are awesome to catch and heaps fun on light gear. 
I use SP's and hard body's to catch them and you'll find them almost in any lake river or dam. 
Here is a couple fish in my local waters.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, that's all excellent thankyou very much.
Am feeling Redfin will be a good option, including how to skin/clean them. Vid/guy is very clever  
Now all I have to do is ensure I can fish lakes here in Tassie during "off" trout season.
So far I can't actually find a reference to answer that part of the question so will contact Inland Fisheries I think.....
Thanks again for the info guys 
Note ; Just figured out after reading rules and regs, that most lakes in Tassie have a total *"closed waters"* season, as per trout seasons, so not allowed to fish them at all, even if targeting (and only keeping) Redfin. Bugger  
Some waters are open all year, so will persue these....


----------

